# Feedback, Feedback, Feedback



## Regnor (3. März 2008)

i need Feedback plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NachtkindFX (3. März 2008)

Das Zitat stammt aus : "Zurück in die Zukunft". 

Ansonsten ERRORS!

Beim beenden des Autopachtes bekomme ich folgenden Fehler.

1. Fehler

Socket Error #10060

Connection Timed out

2. Fehler

wenn ich dann auf Abbrechen klicke kommt:

Thread-Fehler: Zugriff Verweigert (5)

EDIT:

Okay, scheint an der Connection gelegen zu haben *auf Uhrzeit deut*

*Nach einem neuen Versuch ist alles in Ordnung!*

Edit #2:

Der Fehler mit dem sich nicht schließendem Display ist leider immer noch da.
Ihn bekomme ich nur weg, in dem ich nach AddOn Aktualisierungen suche, dort erscheint auch das Fortschrittsdisplay was dann alles schließt.


----------



## Regnor (3. März 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Edit #2:
> 
> ...





kannst du mir sagen wann das sich nicht schließende Fortschrittsdisplay  kommt?


EDIT:
Ha, da fällt mir was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Starte BLASC doch bitte mal mit dem Parameter debug:0 also als Beispiel (wenn Blasc unter c:\programme\buffed installiert ist) dann:
"c:\programme\buffed\blasc.exe debug:0"

dann, wenn das Fortschrittsdisplay wieder "hängt" gehst du in den Ordner 
"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed\Logs" und schickst mir die Datei "WFrame.log" an Regnor@buffed.de

Gruß Matze


----------



## NachtkindFX (3. März 2008)

Wird gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




#Edit

Sie haben Post!


----------



## Haxxler (3. März 2008)

Also ich habe gerade das neuste update gemacht und lief alles einwandfrei. Dann dachte ich mir überträgste mal WoWCharakterdaten und jedes mal hängt das Fenster und es kommt nicht mal ein Balken oder so. Hab mal n Screen gemacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NachtkindFX (4. März 2008)

Nach dem Update vom Abend geht das "von Hand hochladen" auch nicht mehr, der Client hängt sich komplett auf, sodass ich den Client abschießen muss.

Logs hab ich an Regnor geschickt.


----------



## Haxxler (4. März 2008)

Hab jetzt gerade nochmal kurz in WoW reingeschaut dann aus gemacht und siehe da, auf einmal hats geklappt mit dem updaten. Es hat sich nichts aufgehangen oder sonstiges. Hab nur das Problem das ich zweimal den selben Char im Profil hab. Einmal auf Rajaxx und auf Onyxia. Habe heute nämlich auf Onyxia getranst.


----------



## Regnor (4. März 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Hab jetzt gerade nochmal kurz in WoW reingeschaut dann aus gemacht und siehe da, auf einmal hats geklappt mit dem updaten. Es hat sich nichts aufgehangen oder sonstiges. Hab nur das Problem das ich zweimal den selben Char im Profil hab. Einmal auf Rajaxx und auf Onyxia. Habe heute nämlich auf Onyxia getranst.



wegen de 2 chars, den, der nicht mehr aktuell ist, den kannst du ganz einfach bei mybuffed in den einstellungen rauslöschen

wg den abstürzen schau ich gleich nach


----------



## Regnor (5. März 2008)

*Kurzes Update:*

Morgen vormittag wirds ein neues Update geben. Ich konnte heute schon einige Fehler beheben, aber leider wegen unseres Server Problems nicht online stellen. Ich hoffe das mit dem Patch dann das Updaten bei euch ohne Probleme funktionieren wird.

Gruß Matze


----------



## NachtkindFX (5. März 2008)

Kurzes Feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chardaten per Hand hochladen scheint jetzt zu gehen!

Das Fortschrittsdisplay schließt nun auch wie es soll, incl. der neuen Infos welche WDB nun gelesen wird!

Super!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (5. März 2008)

Soo, das Update ist eben aufdie Server gespielt wurden. Hier nochmal kurz die Patchnotes und ein paar Sätze dazu:

* BLASC-Loader
   - Fehler im Download via ZIP behoben   *
Dieer Fehler ist hier beschrieben. Nutzer  die am Montag zwischen 20 und Dienstag 10 Uhr ihr BLASC gepatched haben sollten sicherheitshalber auf jeden Fall wie hier beschrieben vorgehen.

* BLASC-Hauptprogramm 
   - Es trat ein Zugriffsfehler auf wenn das WoW-Plugin
     inaktiv war und aktiviert wurde*
Dieser Fehler ist aufgetreten wenn man das WoW Plugin installiert hatte, dann später deaktiviert und wieder später aktiviert hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 
 World of Warcraft-Plugin    
   - Parsen der Cache-Dateien optimiert*
Ich denke hiermit sollte der "Fehler" wie er bei NachtkindFX behoben sein. Das Problem war das BLASC eigentlich nicht abgestürzt war, sondern das BLASC die WDB Dateien nicht ganz optimal verarbeitet hat und deswegen bei großen WDB Dateien sehr langsam war. Hier wurde die Verarbeitung wesendlich beschleunigt.

*   - visuelle Ausgabe während des Parsens*
Dieser Punkt bezieht sich auf den darüber beschrieben Punkt. Während des Parsens wird jetzt der Fortschrittsbalken genutzt.

* World of Warcraft Add-on-Plugin   
   - Add-on Pakete werden in die richtigen Ordner entpackt*
Paketinhalte wie Cartographer wurden nicht in die richtigen Ordner entpackt, dieser Fehler wurde behoben.

Soviel dazu und ich freu mich auf euer Feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (5. März 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab was dazu geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und deinen Post in den Thread hier mit reingetan.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Haxxler (5. März 2008)

Regnor schrieb:


> * World of Warcraft Add-on-Plugin
> - Add-on Pakete werden in die richtigen Ordner entpackt*
> Paketinhalte wie Cartographer wurden nicht in die richtigen Ordner entpackt, dieser Fehler wurde behoben.
> 
> ...



Ich will ein Kind von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




#edit: Was noch ganz nett wäre... Wenn BLASC startet werden ja die Add-Ons angezeigt die man aktualisieren kann/sollte. Wenn man da auf Jetzt aktualisieren geht kommt kein Fenster garnichts es wird einfach im Hintergrund geupdatet was manchmal verwirrend sein kann weil man nie weiss ob er noch updatet oder nicht (außer man schaut aufs Trayicon was ich aber immer ausgeblendet habe). Könnte man da nicht einbauen, dass ein kleines Fenster aufgeht mit einem Fortschrittsbalken?


----------



## Regnor (5. März 2008)

ich überleg mir da was, aber das wird nicht zum release der aktuellen version reinkommen.
wenn BLASC bei euch stabil läuft und voll funktioniert dann geht die jetzige Version Live (deswegen brauch ich viel Feedback von euch wenn etwas nicht geht *g) und dann kommen neue Features in die Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Matze


----------



## NachtkindFX (5. März 2008)

Immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab nochmal alles ausprobiert und alles geht soweit ich sagen kann.

Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## Haxxler (5. März 2008)

Also bei mir läuft soweit auch alles.



#edit:Habe den Post geschrieben bevor ich den Thread hier gelesen hab: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=33786
Habs gerade auch nochmal versucht und es stimmt das die Anzeige einfriert.


----------



## Regnor (6. März 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft soweit auch alles.
> #edit:Habe den Post geschrieben bevor ich den Thread hier gelesen hab: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=33786
> Habs gerade auch nochmal versucht und es stimmt das die Anzeige einfriert.




wird  gleich morgen früh behoben


----------



## NachtkindFX (6. März 2008)

Nochmal leider der Fortschrittsdisplay, wenn ich von Hand hochlade.

Wir waren den Abend unterwegs und nach dem Ausloggen hat alles mit dem Hochladen normal geklappt.

Habe dann nochmal von Hand "nachgeladen" und wieder hänget er nach dem Parsen bei "Übertrage die Daten per FTP...".

Ich denke in dem Fall liegt es einfach daran, dass die BLASCProfiler.lua ja schon hochgeladen worden ist und der Server sie einfach nicht mehr an  nimmt. 

Zumindest ist das Reproduzierbar, ob der Rest funktioniert kann ich erst später sagen, wenn meine Chardaten im Profil angekommen sind.

Soweit erstmal für heute Abend.

Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## NachtkindFX (6. März 2008)

Ok, scheint mir wichtig, deshalb melde ich mich nochmal deswegen also:

Das Fortschrittsdisplay erscheint, es werden die WDB geparsed, dann erscheint rechts unten das "WoW Hochlad Plugin" und normalerweise sollte dann das Display verschwinden und das Plugin ausfaden... was es auch tut nur das Fortschrittsdisplay bleibt zurück, kann bewegt werden und hinter Fenstern versteckt.

EDIT: Hab den Client mal im Debugmodus gestartet, falls Bedarf am Log besteht, kurz melden. 

 |
\/


----------



## Regnor (6. März 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Ok, scheint mir wichtig, deshalb melde ich mich nochmal deswegen also:
> 
> Das Fortschrittsdisplay erscheint, es werden die WDB geparsed, dann erscheint rechts unten das "WoW Hochlad Plugin" und normalerweise sollte dann das Display verschwinden und das Plugin ausfaden... was es auch tut nur das Fortschrittsdisplay bleibt zurück, kann bewegt werden und hinter Fenstern versteckt.
> 
> ...



super sache, schick die logs gleich mal her


----------



## NachtkindFX (6. März 2008)

Hiho

Die Logs hab ich dir geschickt!

Meine Daten von gestern Abend sind nicht in meinem Profil angekommen.

War grad kurz ON und hab mal ins AH geguckt, jetzt hat alles geklappt.
dh. er hat sehr Langsam meine WDBs geparsed und dann die Daten hochgeladen und alles ist wieder geschlossen worden...

So wie es sein soll, merkwürdig...

Ich hatte den Debug Modus an, die Logs schick ich dir einfach mal nach, dass du vergleichen kannst.

Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## Haxxler (6. März 2008)

Also ich hab grad nochmal alles ausprobiert und bei mir läuft alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## NachtkindFX (6. März 2008)

*Nach 15 Stunden sind meine Daten von gestern Abend in meinem Profil angekommen. *juhu**

Jetzt scheint alles zu gehen, denke mal heute Abend wird sich weiteres zeigen.

mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## Regnor (6. März 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> *Nach 15 Stunden sind meine Daten von gestern Abend in meinem Profil angekommen. *juhu**


das kann daran liegen das unsere datenbank momentan auf einem ausweichserver läuft der leider nicht die power hat wie unser ausgefallener hauptserver.

aber ich behalte das übertragungsproblem weiterhin im auge.

gruß
matze


----------



## NachtkindFX (6. März 2008)

Mach ich!

Ansonsten war ich wieder den Abend unterwegs, Bugs hab ich keine mehr gefunden.

Sieht gut aus bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NachtkindFX (10. März 2008)

Kurzes Feedback, selbst am Wochenende ist mir kein Fehler untergekommen.

Alles Super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (10. März 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback, selbst am Wochenende ist mir kein Fehler untergekommen.
> 
> Alles Super
> 
> ...



das hört sich super an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn bei uns alles glattgeht launchen wir zur wochenmitte hin 
wenn das dann geklappt hat gehts in der beta weiter mit neuen features und änderungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
matze


----------



## Haxxler (10. März 2008)

Mir ist gestern etwas komisches passiert. BLASC war ganz normal an und ich wollte nach ner neuen Version suchen. Ging nicht. Dann hab ich bemerkt, dass das Icon einen roten Rand hatte. K.a. was das zu bedeuten hat. Aber irgendwie konnt ich keine Chars aktualisieren, Addons updaten etc. Musste erst BLASC neustarten. Da war das Icon dann wieder normal und es gab keine Probleme mehr. Ich weiss nur nich warum das so ein roten Rand bekommen hat.


----------



## Regnor (10. März 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern etwas komisches passiert. BLASC war ganz normal an und ich wollte nach ner neuen Version suchen. Ging nicht. Dann hab ich bemerkt, dass das Icon einen roten Rand hatte. K.a. was das zu bedeuten hat. Aber irgendwie konnt ich keine Chars aktualisieren, Addons updaten etc. Musste erst BLASC neustarten. Da war das Icon dann wieder normal und es gab keine Probleme mehr. Ich weiss nur nich warum das so ein roten Rand bekommen hat.



Der rote Rand dort unten erscheint aus dem Grund das BLASC keine Verbindung zu buffed.de herstellen konnte. Warum das nicht wieder auf Online geschalten hat und ob es da ein Problem gab prüf ich.

Gruß Matze


----------



## NachtkindFX (13. März 2008)

Es ist mal wieder Feedback Time 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nach dem letzten Patch hat sich kein neuer Fehler gezeigt! *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten hab ich mir mal die Menüs angeschaut, vor allem ist mir direkt die Übersetzung vom "Gametimetracker" aufgefallen... Spiel-Uhr? 
Also das wird sicher den einen oder anderen Kommentar in der Community hervorrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WoW'ler sind da gebrannte Kinder...

Plugin - Spielzeiten oder so würde da eher passen, aber das ist jetzt nur meine bescheidene Meinung zu dem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem würde ich "die Sims" nicht als Simulation bezeichnen, darunter stelle ich mir sowas wie Flight Simulator oder sowas in der Richtung vor.

Ich hab in der Liste als Überschrift "Aufbau Simulation" endeckt, da würde es besser passen denk ich. Spielen, Geld verdienen, Haus ausbauen usw. hat mehr was von Aufbau Simulation. 
Ist aber schwer eine Schublade zu finden denk ich.

Ansonsten wieder ein gelungenes Update!

Euer

NachtkindFX


----------



## Haxxler (14. März 2008)

Um nochmal auf mein Problem mit dem roten Rand zu kommen. Das ist jetzt mittlerweile jeden Tag so. Immer wenn ich abends pennen geh und PC laufen lasse schau ich am nächsten Tag und es ist auf einmal dieser rote Rand da.


----------



## Regnor (14. März 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf mein Problem mit dem roten Rand zu kommen. Das ist jetzt mittlerweile jeden Tag so. Immer wenn ich abends pennen geh und PC laufen lasse schau ich am nächsten Tag und es ist auf einmal dieser rote Rand da.



okay, dann klemm ich mich da nochmal hinter


----------

